# Aquarium Design Group YouTube playlist



## George Farmer (16 Apr 2019)

Hi all,

Following my recent trip to the US I created a playlist of the videos I create during my time at ADG. Despite the US having many more challenges getting consistent good quality and variety of aquarium plants compared with Europe these guys are really leading the way in aquascaping over there.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKedE6P1X5OxQvs41KaHIEmrLII95kcD-

Fun fact. When I started aquascaping in 2003 I looked up to Mike and Jeff Senske as my main inspiration after Takashi Amano. So it was beyond cool to hang out with these guys for an entire week. We had so much fun!

Anyway, if you get the time to binge watch the playlist then I think you'll enjoy it.

Cheerio!


----------



## Onoma1 (17 Apr 2019)

Great videos and inspirational aquascapes. Thanks.


----------



## Kezzab (17 Apr 2019)

Some very cool tanks.


----------



## cdelly (17 Apr 2019)

Lovely tanks, not jealous at all  now if them numbers come up tonight and swmbo allows me i may get a bigger tank


----------



## Jayefc1 (17 Apr 2019)

Omg that is hardscape must make creating those tanks a lil easier when you have a warehouse of hardscape to choose from


----------

